# Sr20de(r)



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

OK! Basically SR20DER means a SR20 with custom installed supercharger. We know thet nissan never built a SR20DER so i am just wondering who has done this mod before and what model of supercharger did you get to make this mod work?

I know that people in USA had tried this mod before. I just need confirmation that it works.

And if possible the people who has done this mod, please send me a picture of your engine bay with the custom work installed.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks.
Andrew


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you're in the wrong forum. you have the FWD SR20DE. this is ALL RWD. 

from what i know, most SE-R/FWD SR20DE tuners simply buy the BB DET or GTi-R DET and use their FWD tranny and match it up. 

as for blown SR20DEs, you'll have to ask the FWD forum. 

no one in the states bothers to buy and install an engine from the Js, Qs, etc.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Not exactly. I have a JDM Silvia S13 Q's NA. I just asking for opinions on whether what type of supercharger can i install onto my S13?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i like turbos better than blowers on SR20's


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

a turbo would be a lot easier and then you'd have a plethora of parts available for it already, since it'd basically be an SR20DET, but if you are going to get a supercharger i'd suggest you check out www.vortechsuperchargers.com or for some other centrifugal SC's like those from paxton or powerdyne. an eaton-roots type would just be a pain and wouldn't be near as good.


----------



## MemnocH (Jun 9, 2003)

I have seen some pics of sr20's running a blower and a turbo.

These were all on motors with the jun stroker kit to 2.2ltr and ran realy high boost. (20+ psi).

Do a search on google you might come up with some stuff.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks yer all for the advices.


----------

